# FreeBSD in Italian environment



## bsdfanunix2 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have two problem on latest FreeBSD 10.1
I want to set my keyboard layout in Italian, so I did this

`vi /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-input.fdi`

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc102</merge>
      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">it</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Reboot, and..is in English 
Why?
Of course hal is enabled


----------



## bsdfanunix2 (Jun 11, 2015)

The second problem, slim starts my mate session in English, I have set in .profile

```
EXPORT LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
```
Can you help me please?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 11, 2015)

Read https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/l10n.html

As a first step you want to setup either /etc/login.conf or your user's ~/.login.conf with the correct locale settings. Hopefully MATE should be in Italian then.

For your keyboard create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf (create the directories if they don't exist):

```
Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "system-keyboard"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        Option "XkbLayout" "it"
        Option "XkbModel" "pc102"
EndSection
```
This should ensure that Slim uses the Italian keyboard layout.


----------

